# Gotta have my stuff



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We went on a family visit for about a week last month. My 12-year-old great nephew had been given a rocket kit, and my niece showed us the list of supplies and asked if we could help getting the right ones.

On the list were such things as a craft knife, paintbrushes, glue (white and plastic) and sandpaper.

Granted, they move a lot, and they're not makers, but I can't imagine living anywhere without basic supplies like that. Heck, between my husband and myself we have three workrooms (yeah--we're lucky) and they all have the basics like the above--plus zip ties, scissors, hot glue guns, glue (I keep white glue, barge, E6000 and a can of contact cement on hand as well as silicon and latex caulk).

I think I'd go a little crazy if I couldn't make stuff.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Some would say you are crazy to want to make stuff. But it shows you have a very creative side unlike many others, and that is a good thing. And to find 12 yr olds that are interested in working with thier hands and "making stuff" is heart warming in an age of apps and videos. You might even suggest making stuff for Halloween.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I couldn't begin to imagine what it would belike to not have "STUFF" around the house to make or fix things with. I always have something around that will help create a fix, at least temporarily.

My neighbors are always asking me to come over to look at broken appliances, furniture and whatever, because they do not have the tools or the desire to fix things themselves...crazy...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm no handyman.... errrr woman......... but I agree - you've got to have STUFF otherwise what the heck is the point of having a shed?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't imagine that kind of "Stuff" isn't basic household necessity


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Headless said:


> I'm no handyman.... errrr woman......... but I agree - you've got to have STUFF otherwise what the heck is the point of having a shed?


^:undecidekin:Or a garage?.......


----------

